#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

** 
 

  
  
    .
: 
 
. 
  "          
       ".
: 
    10  
    .
: 
 
  .       
          .
: 
          ..
 
        .
:
:
:
..   ..

200  

      1986.
 
  1.7     .
 
 175  ա 
    200  .



..   ..
  ""
13  .





 
 ӡ    .
     13  


..   ..
  ""
12  





  2002      
  77    ء  
  . 
       ʡ 
 
     .
      . 
     12  .

..   ..
 
5.5  

        73 ɡ
      . 
 
5.5    28   /  1986


..   ..
 ""  
3.4  





      .
 
 317000    ..
 6  /    1988     
 
      .
  100      
.          
  .        . 
        167 
      3.4     .

..   ..
  " "
2.5  

 24   1989 
 
 
 
 
   2.5  .


..   ..
    " 2" B2
1.4  

      2   
        23  /  2008.
   .
    1.4  
 .
        .

..   ..
 
500  





       ǡ  
      . 
          . 
    
 25   ˡ   
    500  .

..   ..
 
358  





  2004    3200   
  ""   .   
          .
 
 358  .


..   ..
 
150  





 
  .       
    1912    1500 .
   ɡ      
 7      150   .
 


See More:

----------


## MR DEVIL



----------

